# crash ip



## ari3

Hallow friends
My problem is that I have router that connected to 3 computers
When are 2 computers in the internet there is a crash ip
I want to fix that because if there are a crash ip nobody can inter to the internet
How I fix these problem ?
Thanks
ari


----------



## adarsh

Hi, open command prompt and type 
*ipconfig /release
*
and press enter.

Then again, type : 

*ipconfig /renew
*

run this command on any one of the conflicting computers.
Have you set their IP's to be dynamic?


----------



## ari3

In my computer I have static ip
In my router I don't have the opportunity to change it to dynamic ip
How I can change it to dynamic ip?
I have windows XP
How I arrive to command prompt?
Thanks
ari


----------



## cohen

To get the command prompt you do this - Start > Run > Type "cmd" (no ") and then type it what is above in bold.

But that is on the internal network, it won't do anything for the static IP. I'm not sure how you would change it....


----------

